# this may interest SoCal Mini Enthusiasts...



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

I received the following email, and thought I'd pass it along to any interested Mini enthusiasts:



You are invited to visit Crevier BMW and Crevier MINI on Thursday evening, January 15th to meet and speak with BILL AUBERLEN - BMW MOTORSPORTS CHAMPION TEAM DRIVER.

Bill will sign autographs and pass out BMW motorsports posters to help celebrate the recent success of Crevier MINI's "mighty MINI that could".

The mighty MINI proved it's stuff at the recent 25 hour endurance race at Thunderhill Raceway - The longest enduro in the United States. It took ten hits during the rainy night and was almost taken out of the race with 1 1/2 hours to go, but managed to complete the course and bring home a 3rd in class trophy.

Crevier MINI has kept the car intact - dirt, dings, and all - for you to see, and celebrate! You will also get to meet the drivers - Geoff Auberlen, Darren Young, David Mecey, Jonathan Lawson, and Crevier BMW's own Judy Ray. Crew members Drew Russell and Shane Portnoff from Crevier MINI's service team will also participate.

Light refreshments will be served and valet parking will be available Crevier BMW's main lot. Please join us on Thursday, January 15th from 6:00 - 8:00 p.m.


----------

